# Vinegar



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

How many yall store vinegar?

Best way ta store it be in a dark cool place ina glass bottle. Well round here only way ya can get it in glass anymore be in small sizes an it be mighty expensive thata way.

I can get it in gallon jugs much cheaper but they be plastic. Solution: I pour the vinegar inta mason jars an vac seal em with my food saver. I weren't sure how it was gonna work bein a liquid. The first one I watched the hose real carefull an not so much asa drop ever left the jar.

So, I been busy vac sealin jars a vinegar along with everthin else I been doin taday.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I store it in the gallon plastic jugs it comes in. I keep it in a cool dark place in cardboard boxes. Am I messing up?


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

In the basement, on a higher shelf in the jug it comes in. Like Caribou said, is this wrong?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Won't say yall are, just everthin I've found on it says store in glass. I'm guessin cause plastic will let air an smells in? Remember when everthin came in a glass jug? Even licker now be comin in plastic! I checked inta gallon glass jugs, price weren't to bad, but the shippin be almost double what they get fer the jugs!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I keep it in the plastic.... might start using glass


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Won't say yall are, just everthin I've found on it says store in glass. I'm guessin cause plastic will let air an smells in? Remember when everthin came in a glass jug? Even licker now be comin in plastic! I checked inta gallon glass jugs, price weren't to bad, but the shippin be almost double what they get fer the jugs!


What?, yall don't get your licker in a mason jar too. Come on now  That's the most efficient way to store your corn


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> How many yall store vinegar?
> 
> Best way ta store it be in a dark cool place ina glass bottle. Well round here only way ya can get it in glass anymore be in small sizes an it be mighty expensive thata way.
> 
> ...


Vinegar or moonshine?
I say learn how vinegar & moonshine are made & plant lots of corn around your vineyard. One day you going to run out of stored stuff.
But I am with old coot, store it for now.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Vinegar is very easy to make but some people recommend against using homemade for preservative puposes (canning or vinegar pickling) because of unknown ph. Stored in plastic it can definetly pick up off flavours if they are around. I don't think vac sealing is needed but it can't hurt, clean glass containers can certainly be reused for vinegar.


----------



## prep4four (Jan 17, 2010)

They make 1/2 gallon mason jars. I might try these on some stored vinegar.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

We put our apple cider vinegar in large Texas Pete hot sauce jars. 32 oz.


----------

